# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  EDhe nje shkodrane me shume...

## shpirti_i_vogel

Miresejugjeta forumista
Emri im eshte Sidita Bushati edhe jam ne Gjermani tash 3 vjet
Kur me dhane adresen e forumit u gezova shume qe te bahem pjestare e ketij forumi kaq simpatik edhe argetues
Une jam 18 vjece edhe jetoj ne gjermani me familjen teme
Shkoj ne shkolle normal ku studioj per medicine,dege te cilen e kam adhuruar gjithmone sepse Mamin edhe babin i kam mjeke
Me pelqen jeta ne Gjermani sepse i pershtatet tipit tem te mbledhun ne vedi
Jam krenare qe jam shkodrane edhe sa here shkoj ne Shkoder gjithmone  vjen tu mu shtu malli
Kam deshire te bej poezi edhe shpesh here shkruaj por poezite e mia mbesin ne kosh sepse skam kurajon ti postoj diku
Akoma sjam dashuruar sepse kam frike nga ajo me qe shof tek tjeret 
  kam disa foto ne Pc qe me deshire te madhe po i postoj po ju lutem nuk dua komente gje qe ndodhka shpesh ketu
Une i ve qe ju te me njifni si ftyre te krijoni nje mendim per mua edhe jo per thashetheme
Tash ju pershendes te gjithve edhe jeni shume te mire......

----------


## blondina

MIRESEERDHE SHPIRTI I VOGEL E KALOFSH BUKUR MES NESH 
p:s  n q se ke deshire te maresh pjese ne takim futu te tema fundjave se bashku.
te pershendet blondi

----------


## shpirti_i_vogel

Spo mund ti postoj fotot nga shkolla sa keq
Po ju premtoj se sa te shkoj ne shpi do ti postoj
Flm shume blondina je shume e mire

----------


## prettyshkodrane

shpirti maj me siguri do jesh si shpirt ti....hihihiihihiih
meqe je edhe shkodrane muahhh motra mireserdhe....
te uroj tja kalofsh mire nqs ke nevoje per ndonje  gje nje za me lesho muaj se vi vrap per ty.............muahhhhhhhhhh muahhhhh 
schewester....sdi a e shkruva taman motra.....

----------


## gazi

mire se vjen Shpirti i Vogel ne forum, u befsh sa me shpejt mjeke e mire dhe uroj te sherosh  shume e shume pacienta

----------


## Marini83

Mire se erdhe shpirt i vogel , te ka lezet kulture shkodrane naqe.

----------


## korcaprincess

shpirti, pershendetje....te uroj mireseardhjen . me pelqen prezantimi jot, prezantim i kendshem dhe interesant. te uroj fat ne cdo fushe te jetes dhe sidomos ne degen qe ke zgjedhur per mjekesi....dege fantastike eshte vertet! te uroj gjithe te mirat dhe ja kalofsh sa me mire ne forum.  :buzeqeshje:  
sinqerisht
gerta

----------


## shpirti_i_vogel

FLm te gjithve per pershendetjet e juaja
jeni shume te mire
tashi po ju ve disa foto

----------


## shpirti_i_vogel

JA edhe nje ne bikini,qe bejme feste kur del nje cikez diell te marrim ca rreze ketu ne gjermani :perqeshje:

----------


## shpirti_i_vogel

EDHe nje te fundit,deshte tju thosha qe gjithe shoqeria ime me therrasin jessica sepse ju dukem si jessica rabit :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Letersia 76

Pershendetje shpirti i vogel...
Nice foto dhe shume fotozhinike wow elegante as well
Te uroj caste te mrekullueshme ne forum
dhe suksese ne shkllole dhe  kudo ne jeten tende private.
Romantiku Oxford!

----------


## gazi

Shpirti i vogel pse nuk ia bashkangjet profesiont tend edhe nje profesion tjeter ate te Fotomodeles,ke shume talent dhe gjithashtu je shume e bukur

----------


## shpirti_i_vogel

flm shume letersia76 edhe ti gazi
spara marr komplimenta bukurie shpesh
edhe kjo gje me surprizoj
jeni shume te mire

----------


## prettyshkodrane

Ti  keke e bukur maj dreqe si yyllllll..si tana shkodranet ma..muahhhhhh

----------


## Marini83

Heh keka ba nje parade mode per vajzat shqiptare ne Gjermani, hajt mire atje por ne forum nuk e mendova nje gje te tille por megjithate mire bofsh qejf .

Vetem nje gja nuk po me pelqen se jam doktor.........................ate gjenja juve ca ka kjo ..........

----------


## Bernardi

Hi Sedita .
Aman moj vajz se ta pava  sherrin se me prish me te dashuren, 
Megjithte te peshentet Bernardi nga shkodra se jemi patrijot me 
duket.

E kalofsh sa me mir vajz shkodrane.

----------


## komando

O shkodra  mireserdhe,  po ti keke  si shpirte fare,
po me qe vazdoke per medicine  a me trego se q'far  medicine 
me duhett  me u ba i pa dukshem qe te kem mundesi qe te te vij prane  dhe ti mos te me shohesh.
Po ato fotot  aman  kush ti ka bere se i ka qare. 
Une mendoja se koha ne gjermani eshte njelloj me te UKse
Kam mendimin se je  mis  shkodra
 ba ba   prety

----------


## shpirti_i_vogel

Flm maj pretty po edhe ti ishe yll maj se ti kam pa fotot
muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
benardi ku ndodhesh ti tash ??? se te rregulloj une me te dashuren hhahaahhahaha danke zemra
o komando po sjam miss shkodra mar ti,une jam nje vajze e thjeshte pa tituj e kunora
edhe meqe je i interesum me e dite une vazhdoj per kirurgji
nqs ke nevoje per  me te kepute ndonje vesh hajde se jam gati
ahahahaaha mpuq mpuq

----------


## shkodrani108

Mire se erdhe shpirti.Shpresoj qe do t'ia kalosh mire ketu ne forum. Te vjen kec kur ikun prej Shokdret tane njerzit por te vjen edhe ma teper kur ikun kesi vajzash te bukra si ti.
            ME RRESPEKT SHKODRANI108

----------


## vagabondi

shpirtak mireseerdhe mes nesh sic do e shohesh une quhem vagabondi por nuk jam i tille jam shkodran por aktualisht studjoj ne padova te marrsha te keqen ku ishe se e e para gja e bukur qe shoh te forumi e di qe gjith shoqeria me therrasin bugs bunny koincidence eeeee

----------

